# I've got a problem....



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm trying to get my "Door Track" together. My plan is to use a 36X80 door & frame it with 1X6 on the back and both sides, on the front I want(ed) to use a strip of plexiglass the same size as the others. I went to Home Depot today to look for suppies. I was shocked to find out that in order to get my piece of plexiglass i'd have to buy the 4'X6' sheet at a cost of $72.99. Well, i'm not going to pay that much for essentially a "Strip" of it. 

My questions is: What other source of material can I use or maybe another "retailer" can I use to acheive the same effect?

Thanks

Signed, "Desperate in California"


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey "Desperate in CA"
Try sign shops that deal illuminated signs, as most should have scraps of Lexan, Polycarbonate and plexiglass. Any of those will work altho Plex polishes much nicer if yer gonna finish the edges. Another place to check is glass companies, as they have to deal with plastics, and should also have "cut offs".
Hope this helps Car Guy!
Later -- Circle Track DAC


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

DACSIGNS said:


> Hey "Desperate in CA"
> Any of those will work altho Plex polishes much nicer if yer gonna finish the edges. Hope this helps Car Guy!
> Later -- Circle Track DAC



Dac, I haven't thought about the sign shops, great idea. Also, yes I do plan on "finishing" the edges. I also want to "route" 2 slots to make way for the terminal tracks' wiring. 

Thanks from CA.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

